#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Grote partij Saree's tegen dumpprijzen!

## amana_mode

Wij dumpen een grote partij saree stoffen! Vele soorten en kleuren! Stoffen zijn ruim 6 meter lang. 
Losse verkoopprijs is 75 euro per stuk. Voor partij prijzen pm!

----------


## amana_mode

Meer foto's

----------


## someone_special

Prachtigg

----------


## Cleo_patra

Heyy meid, hb je nog sarrees ? 
Pm me dan aubbb ! X

----------

